

Turning a critical eye on Yelp - brudgers
http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-banks-yelp-20130420,0,7824145,full.column

======
loceng
'"Yelp spokeswoman Kristen Whisenand denied that the reviews depend on whether
businesses buy ads. "I don't know the exact script people use when they sell
advertising," she said. "But there's no amount of money anyone can pay Yelp to
manipulate reviews."'

They're not answering the concern. Manipulating a review isn't what they're
being accused of - they're being accused of manipulating which reviews are
shown / used for calculating an overall rating - as far as I can tell.

